# Movie & Television themes available



## richardgc1 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi All,

I have small collection of music themes (SF, fantasy, horror) available. Look thru the list and let me know if you're interested in anything. I'll post some of the download links as time permits. 

Cheers,
richardgc1

[Admin edit - attachment removed]


----------



## Thunderchild (Mar 22, 2006)

Hope its <cough> legal


----------



## richardgc1 (Mar 22, 2006)

Thunderchild said:
			
		

> Hope its <cough> legal


Well, the tracks come from CD's that I've purchased. I'm merely letting some of my Internet friends listen to them. Of course when your finished listening I expect you to delete the files from your HD and not share the songs with anyone else. 


In my opinion, the chance that you'll be raided by the *Music Police* for illegal file sharing is slightly less than the Frankenstein monster coming after you looking for his theme song back.  Some here may disagree---strike that, some here will definitely disagree. In which case do not resell any of your videos or CD's online as this probably involves loss of royalties & copyright infringement. Moderation in all things!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 22, 2006)

Okay, let me make it plain that the chronicles network is **not** a place to arrange file-swapping.

I don't expect to see any more on the issue - if I do, it will be binned immediately, and members who seek to promote file-swapping via chronicles itself will be banned.


----------

